# MAY 21



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay so their is a big sign I drive by everyday that says today May 21 is the end of the world. I woke up and looked in the sky and it was cloudy but did not look like god was their. I have been wondering why today although I never Googled it to find out. Does anyone know!
Well what I do know is that today is a special day it's my birthday And the world can end if it wants too!eace:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL Suzi!! I would have never even KNOWN anything about the World ending, if it wasn't for seeing signs in SAN DIEGO last month! Apparently life here in Extreme Northern CA isn't ending, haven't seen a single sign and we are all still here! LOL 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZI! hope you have a great day!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday! It's my nephew's birthday today too.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy birthday, Suzi


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Suzi. Enjoy your day...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We don't have any signs here. Does that mean we're all left behind? 
Happy Birthday! arty:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

arty::cheer2:arty::cheer2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZI!! Hope you have a great day,and the furbabies behave themselves!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Suzi, no quaking yet ? Not to worry. The real Armageddon is not for another 19 months, Dec 21 2012 according to Nostradamus. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_phenomenon We better go out and buy some more Havs. LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Suzi!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol - - and happy birthday!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope you're having a great birthday, Suzi! arty:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Suzi, Happy Birthday and I hope you have a wonderful year, despite the dire prediction today.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday susi: But the way I understood the Rapture was happening today. Only the truely saved were being raptured to heaven and the rest of us were to be left behind. Are you missing anyone? Sadly I am not either. And no one is reporting that Billy Graham or the Pope are missing, so maybe we are all okay.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

happy birthday!!!....For all the _mature_ gals here...I have been humming the Skeeter Davis song all day today....Remember her song..The End of the World?? Hmm 1960's I do believe


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I only found out yesterday that I was going to be sucked into heaven today! You'd think God would have given me alittle more notice...sheesh! Yeah, Dave...All I had known about is the Dec. 21, 2012 end of the world. I'm not sure if all my people are accounted for...Chris went to his nieces wedding...we'll have to see if he returns...but so far, I'm still here, so I think this rapture stuff must be a miscalculation! Happy Birthday Suzi!!! I hope you are having a most wonderful day!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Suzi! I did not the world was going to end until yesterday, my son told me. Then........I forgot about it....saw your note...and thought.....well.....the world is still here and so am I. 

I wish I had more notice...I would of planned better!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay people: I just got an update on the news. The man that has predicted this Rapture said not to give up. the day is not over yet. I said that sadly all my children were accounted for. Sadly because I must have reared a bunch of heatherns (did I spell that correctly?). On the way home we listened to NPR and there is a man up north somewhere that has been taking reservations for pets that are left behind when their owners are Raptured. All kinds of animals. He is an atheist so he is not going anywhere and promises to take good care of the animals for the rest of their lives. DH said that was like sending your little ones to a warehouse. Can you imagine though people being stupid enough to give their money to some stranger that promises to take care of their animals when they are Raptured. Not if they just die you understand.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Happy Birthday Suzi! I did not the world was going to end until yesterday, my son told me. Then........I forgot about it....saw your note...and thought.....well.....the world is still here and so am I.
> 
> I wish I had more notice...I would of planned better!


 I planned for it I am going to party! I bought the sisters new matching dresses that Ive been eye balling for over a month I am going to take them to my local tavern all dressed up. I'll see if I can get a photo


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUZI! What thoughtful girls you have, dressing for your big day! How cute! Did they bring you flowers from the neighbor's yard or anything?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, LOL. Happy Birthday! IT really sucks to have a bday overshadowed with pending doom and zombie invasions, but hey, it's one to remember, right?ound:

My son drove by one of those billboards a few days ago and someone spray painted on it

"Queue :Shut the door".....ound:

I"m still here, no zombie invasions or earth shattering commotion going on here in Virginia tonight 

Enjoy the day, girl!
Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Suzi.

The Mayans say Dec 2012 too.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Okay so their is a big sign I drive by everyday that says today May 21 is the end of the world. I woke up and looked in the sky and it was cloudy but did not look like god was their. I have been wondering why today although I never Googled it to find out. Does anyone know!
> Well what I do know is that today is a special day it's my birthday And the world can end if it wants too!eace:


Happy Birthday Suzi!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice birthday wishes! eace: 
My Mom and sister took me to lunch and then to my favorite nursery. Later I bought the girls their party dresses and headed down to the patio of my local saloon called a couple friend invited them down for a beer . Oh shoot I forget to get a cake! Darn I love cake. Okay having prim rib dinner tonight and cake!
Chocolate is my favorite kind what is yours?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::bounce: Happy Belated Birthday Suzi! :bounce::drum:

My daughter told me about the rapture...otherwise I wouldn't of known. I was disappointed my butt was still here.....but my daughter said should the rapture come while she was at work (a grocery store) she had a plan to loot all the non perishables she could.ound:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Suzi,

I loved the girls in their pretty party dresses. Yah, cake!!!!!! Chocolate, of course.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Thanks for all the nice birthday wishes! eace:
> My Mom and sister took me to lunch and then to my favorite nursery. Later I bought the girls their party dresses and headed down to the patio of my local saloon called a couple friend invited them down for a beer . Oh shoot I forget to get a cake! Darn I love cake. Okay having prim rib dinner tonight and cake!
> Chocolate is my favorite kind what is yours?


That is a goal for this summer - to get to that Nursery, Suzi! Glad you had a good day!

Favorite cake? Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting (and LOTS of it!).


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad you had a great day!
I can't believe how grown up Zoe is!! She looks like such a big girl with all that hair!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope you had a nice birthday, Suzi! 

We were camping with friends in a remote river valley, in a big grassy field dotted with blooming apple trees... No cell reception, no TV, no radio... Just our friends and family... About 25 of us. we joked that we had all been risen up, because heaven couldn't be any more beautiful. Unfortunately (fortunately?) The rest of the world was still ther when we drove back out of the valley this morning.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Suzi! I hope you had a wonderful day and the girls looked just adorable in their dresses!
About the May 21 thing...the man who obviously inaccurately predicted yesterday's rapture actually did the same thing back in 1994. I listen to Bob Dutko in Detroit (103.5) and a few weeks ago he had the man on his show and tried to get the guy to agree to come back on the show on May 23(tomorrow) if indeed, he again was wrong and was still here. The man REFUSED stating that although he had been wrong before (and he had admitted that he was wrong and apologized for the error the first time) he was SURE that May 21 was the day and that it would be ridiculous for him to even book a show on a day two days after he would be gone! This man even got people to sell all they had, spend all their money, etc...sad, really. I can't wait to listen to what Bob has to say tomorrow on his show! 
The Bible is very clear- no man knows the day, hour or time that Jesus will return to this earth. Only God knows that. Whether you believe in a rapture, tribulation, heaven, hell, or anything of that sort doesn't really matter. It's something that we cannot completely understand and it is absurd to try to figure it out. Furthermore, it just makes Christians look flippant and even loony. Especially with the other nutcase preacher who made news recently with his protests. 
I look at this and think- there is a moral to this story. LIVE LIFE to the fullest! Make every day count. Hug and kiss your spouse and kids (and havs!) every day and make "I love you" a precious part of your vocabulary. Forgive and accept apologies readily. Live each day like it could be your last, because we really don't know when our last day will be...no matter how it ends. 
That's my two cents.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Glad you had a great day!
> I can't believe how grown up Zoe is!! She looks like such a big girl with all that hair!!


 Thank's She gets fluffier every day. I love her look right now!


----------

